# Suche GPU Kühler



## Winduser (30. September 2020)

Hallo Leute,
Bevor ich die Idee endgültig begrabe werde ich mich noch an euch richten.
Es geht um diese GPU hier:




__





						Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2060 OC 6G (Rev. 2.0), 6144 MB GDDR6
					

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2060 Grafikkarte von Gigabyte, mit 1.365/1.755 MHz Base-/Boost-Takt, 6 GB GDDR6 VRAM mit 14 GHz RAM-Takt (effektiv), verbessertes Dual-Fan-Kühlerdesign




					www.caseking.de
				



Gibt es für das Model irgendwo einen passenden Block?
bei Preisen von mindestens 80 Euro möchte ich nichts blindlinks kaufen.

Vielleicht hab ich ja glück und jemand hat schon diese Karte auf Wakü umstellen müssen.

Der süße BeQuiet Tower neben mir macht mich und die Herzensgute nähmlich verrückt wenn er am F@H für PCGH arbeitet.

Danke und noch einen schönen Tag!

Gruß Winduser


----------



## IICARUS (30. September 2020)

Für RTX 2060 Grafikkarten sieht es nicht gut aus.
Hier ist was dabei, aber mir ist nicht genau bekannt ob es sich um dein Modell handelt.








						Gigabyte GPU Wasserkühler: Bykski | eZModding
					

Gigabyte GPU Kühler von Bykski - Jetzt bei eZModding online kaufen ✓ Günstige Preise ✓ Hochwertige Qualität ✓ Schneller Versand direkt aus Deutschland ✓




					ezmodding.com
				




Die Lieferzeiten sind aber meist sehr lange.
Am besten mal den Händler dazu anschreiben, der wird dir bessere Auskunft dazu geben können.


----------



## Winduser (30. September 2020)

Danke für deine Antwort. 
Leider ist die Mini Version und die Rev 1.0 nicht korrekt. Deswegen denk ich mal das dieser Hersteller nichts passendes hat für mich.


----------



## Winduser (15. Juni 2021)

Ich bin ja ungern ein Leichenschänder, aber ich habe in der Warmen Jahreszeit nochmal google bemüht und noch eine kleine Info gefunden.




__





						GIGABYTE GeForce RTX 2060 OC 6G 2.0 Wasserkühlung
					

Hi, Ich suche einen Wasserkuehl-Block für die Grafikkarte GIGABYTE GeForce RTX 2060 OC 6G 2.0 (GV-N2060OC-6GD). Hatte gelesen, dass  fuer die Gigabyte Geforce RTX 2060 Gaming OC 6g ( GV-N2060GAMING OC-6GD ) Eisblock-aurora und Alphacool Eisblock GPX-N Acetal RTX 2080/2080Ti  passen sollen...




					forum.alphacool.com
				




Anscheinend ist das Layout der GIGABYTE GeForce RTX 2060 OC 6G Rev.2.0 (GV-N2060OC-6GD) baugleich mit der MSI GeForce GTX 1060 Aero ITX 6G
Da geht mein Urlaubsgeld dahin. Werde erstmal nur den Kühler bestellen und mich dann nach der Testmontage nochmal melden. Vielleicht gibts ja jemanden der auch drüber nachdenkt.
Bis dahin eine schöne Zeit!


----------



## Winduser (29. Juli 2021)

Neues Update, es gibt einen passenden Kühler für meine Karte. Diese hier
N-GV1660TIMINI-X








						BYKSKI N-GV1660TIMINI-X, 119,90 €
					

BYKSKI Deutschland Bykski N-GV1660TIMINI-X GPU Kühler Passend für: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1660 Ti Mini ITX OC 6G, 6GB GDDR6, (GV-N166TIXOC-6GD) Material: Kupf




					bykski.de


----------

